

How to Make Waking Up Early a Habit - justuseapen
http://justusunlimited.com/2014/11/25/sleep-wars-a-new-hope/

======
Dewie
How to wake up early; condition yourself to get up when the alarm goes off.
Don't try and use _discipline_ , _willpower_ or self-talk. Don't think - just
do it. This means that you have to condition yourself to do this before
actually being in the situation of having to get up after a night's sleep.

What sounds more efficient and fool-proof - an elaborate ruse to get yourself
to get moving, an elaborate internal motivational speech, an elaborate alarm
clock ritual - or to simply to make it a "reflex", side-stepping inefficient
and high-maintenance things like motivation, willpower and morning rituals.

[http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/04/how-to-get-up-
right...](http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/04/how-to-get-up-right-away-
when-your-alarm-goes-off/)

